# And your 2016 College Football Pickems Champion is:



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk!!!!!
 
Congrats to you, your chicken sacrifices and insight for leaving the other 35+ of us wondering where we went wrong. 
I don't know what it is about the pickems winners coming from the third world nation of Florida but we'll break the string next year! 
I would like the donors of this seasons prize list to PM you for your address and the breakdown of gifts coming your way is:
rhbama3- crappie jigs and deer jerky
kmckinnie- "something"
kydawg- smoked ham
fish hawk- $25 gift certificate
Browning Slayer- $50 worth of trout lures
Bullgator- 30oz. engraved yeti cup
bucknasty83- gift card- your choice
madsnooker- $25 Bass Pro gift card
Georgiadawgs44- Butt rub seasoning
Amoo- gift card
creekbender- $25 Academy gift card

I would like to thank you all for your kind and generous donations. The other items and undecided giftcards from the original donation list will be for the bowl season which i will post tomorrow.
I would also like to thank Gobbleinwoods for his expertise with the scorekeeping and hope he will do it in the future.

All right guys, get ready to go Bowling!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Great program. Thanks to management. 
WTG spot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for putting the pick em on again Bama and Gobble


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2016)

I think I missed every Thursday and Friday game. I demand those points be alloted to my bowl pics


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congratulations Spot! Don't forget us "little people" now that you've made the big time!

I know I came in 2nd but, in the words of Ricky Bobby, "if your not first, your last!"

Thank you Bama and Gobblin for putting the Pick Em's on again for us this year. I really enjoy playing!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats spot!!!! Pm me your address so I can toilet paper your, I mean send you your gift card.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Congrats spot!!!! Pm me your address so I can toilet paper your, I mean send you your gift card.



I made sure all the guns are loaded after sending out the pms today. I'm gonna sit on the porch with a cooler and shotgun waiting on Slayer


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats S&S!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I made sure all the guns are loaded after sending out the pms today. I'm gonna sit on the porch with a cooler and shotgun waiting on Slayer



Leaving the back door to the trailer unguarded?    


Congratulations!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I made sure all the guns are loaded after sending out the pms today. I'm gonna sit on the porch with a cooler and shotgun waiting on Slayer





gobbleinwoods said:


> Leaving the back door to the trailer unguarded?
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2016)

Where is my last place participation trophy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Where is my last place participation trophy?



Any Vol should have a few and would probably give you one just to get them off their shelf.. Maybe even a "Champion of Life" trophy as well..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats Sissy Sweet Thug! You've just earned legendary status around here. In your own mind, of course.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats, thug.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

Once again thugs win and good guys lose. No justice, no peace.

Congratulations Spot, you thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Leaving the back door to the trailer unguarded?
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!



Nope got the pit bull chained to an old ford truck in the back. He's nasty


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 5, 2016)

Good job Spot and Stalk !! Congrats !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2016)

I done sent the Thug his Ham.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 6, 2016)

I went back and edited what I was sending


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope got the pit bull chained to an old ford truck in the back. He's nasty



secret time--how long is the chain?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> secret time--how long is the chain?



It spans the entire back yard.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I done sent the Thug his Ham.



Thanks Charlie. It just arrived and I had no idea you were going all out. It's even the black label.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2016)

Lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Charlie. It just arrived and I had no idea you were going all out. It's even the black label.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 892568


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope got the pit bull chained to an old ford truck in the back. He's nasty





gobbleinwoods said:


> secret time--how long is the chain?





SpotandStalk said:


> It spans the entire back yard.



That's what Surpressors are for.. 

In an reality.. I'll throw that dog a ribeye and after he eats it, he'll be my bud. Might even sick him on S&S for not feeding him good!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's what Surpressors are for..
> 
> In an reality.. I'll throw that dog a ribeye and after he eats it, he'll be my bud. Might even sick him on S&S for not feeding him good!



That ol dog ain't smart enough to eat a ribeye. He normally eats rocks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That ol dog ain't smart enough to eat a ribeye. He normally eats rocks.



Not my fault your cheap!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not my fault your cheap!



It's not from a lack of Ribeyes, he just doesn't have enough sense to not eat rocks. 

It's like he was bred in Knoxville


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Charlie. It just arrived and I had no idea you were going all out. It's even the black label.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 892568



charlie is pure class and thoughtful. when you are done eating that ham you can save the can for your mobile home roof repairs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Charlie. It just arrived and I had no idea you were going all out. It's even the black label.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 892568



First the Thug Mug, and now this!? You lucky joker! 



Matthew6 said:


> charlie is pure class and thoughtful. when you are done eating that ham you can save the can for your mobile home roof repairs.





He'll prolly use it for a cereal bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> First the Thug Mug, and now this!? You lucky joker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I peeled off the label and shined it up real good. Gonna wrap it up and give it to the old lady for christmas. It'll make a fine jewelry box


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I peeled off the label and shined it up real good. Gonna wrap it up and give it to the old lady for christmas. It'll make a fine jewelry box









Oh, and I just noticed your sig line. :


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2016)

Did anyone give him the gift that every FSU thug wants ... CRAB LEGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 8, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Did anyone give him the gift that every FSU thug wants ... CRAB LEGS!



No. He can steal all of those that he wants.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> No. He can steal all of those that he wants.



slayer gave me the address. i sent him a box of crabs 3 days ago.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer gave me the address. i sent him a box of crabs 3 days ago.



Can't wait.


----------

